# Salamonie Reservoir



## smokey

Has anybody ever had luck hunting the Salamonie area. Or is it over hunted. Thought about heading down that way in a couple of weeks


----------



## nene1972

My dad lives up that way I hunt his property and find them. His property actually butts up against Salamonie land so I am sure you could find some there. I wouldn't think they would be ready up that way in 2 weeks, to far north it is usually one of the last places I go. Normally go up that way in middle to end of May.


----------



## morelas must-shroom

Smokey,I hunt for there a lot. It is hunted heavily. If you put in some time and miles you should do alright. I would wait until the end of the month unless we have an early year. It would be a good idea to hunt after noon during turkey hunting season. Also you might want to consider Mississinewa Reservoir instead. It's a lot bigger and I know a guy who finds a lot of morels there. Depends on where you're coming from too. Good luck.


----------



## smokey

Thanks for all the advice. Maybe our paths will cross some day. Happy hunting to you all


----------

